# My Big rhom with side kick "butt."



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Rhom and Butt have been together for over 2 years! 3 new fish added since May 2007. New fish = 9 inch vampire tetra(paraya), 10 inch fw.baracuda (in picture on right ) and 12 inch tiger shovelnose catfish! Please do not replicate this co-hab. It only works because the fishes have not threatened the rhom. The day they make that mistake is the day they become the rhom's dinner! This "MAY" be my last pic with this rhom as I am in the process of selling it to a friend and taking a leave from the hobby!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

that looks like you payed alot for them fish,,,, i would divider soon man,,, that would look just as good ....thats alota stress dude


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

cueball said:


> that looks like you payed alot for them fish,,,, i would divider soon man,,, that would look just as good ....thats alota stress dude


I'll get right on it pal! Thanks for your advice!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

cueball said:


> that looks like you payed alot for them fish,,,, i would divider soon man,,,* that would look just as good *....thats alota stress dude


a divider does not look good at all---


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya 2 dead fish might look alittle funny aswell


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

how long have we waited for pics of the best rhom on the board? too long! more pls before you sell ! btw dont take any notice of the young bucks!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Gigante how big is your tank? The tank looks huge man.

Hater


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks amazing Wayne. I cant believe that butt is still around...however it does sound like they have a very symbiotic relationship from our other conversation.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That's one big rhom in a huge tank !! Great pictures !
How big are they (the rhom and the tank) ??


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

High Wayne,
That rhom is huge and that's an incredible mix.
It's hard to believe you're taking a vacation from this , how long have you been in piranha now?
Peter


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

What a setup and collection of fish. I'd love a 9" Payara! How long have they been together? They certainly have a lot of space by the look of things.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

thats kool...gives the tank color and really shows the size of that monster


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

wait i think im confused who is butt? 
looks sweet i would have neaver thought of that mix


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

febsalien said:


> wait i think im confused who is butt?
> looks sweet i would have neaver thought of that mix











butterkoferi...somewhere in the 8"-9" range I believe.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very sweet rhomb









how big is tank and rhomb?


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

would be great to share some pics with the uk site wayne

*Edited out. Links to other Forums prohibited under forum rules.
*
thanks

gav


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats is one of the nicest rhoms ive seen on this site i wouldnt sell that bad boy !!!!


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Hater said:


> Gigante how big is your tank? The tank looks huge man.
> 
> Hater


I'm pretty sure that tank is 10x3 footprint


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Awsome Wayne


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

That's a wonderful tank and fishes.That Rhom is beautiful one of them İ've seen.


----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

huge tank nd nice lookin rhom...









btw,,whats the game ur playin.?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

man if i had the room and the coin i would do what you are doin? that's awsome!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Damn son that is a very nice rhom and a crazy-ass cohab. 2 yrs you say? DAMN


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice rhom...
Good luck with paraya.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

It's really going to suck when the TSN eats your rhom.

Good luck I hope it continues to work out.


----------

